# Bassmaster classic



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Pretty interesting first day. I never thought i would see Kvd have such a tough day as he had. It just goes to show he is human after all. Wonder if the guys who caught them on day one will be able to find them again today. Some of the federation guys had a good day, would like to see them do well. Ohio's Bill Lowen had a good showing lets hope he can hang in there.


----------



## whsseminole12 (Jan 27, 2009)

it would be nice to see Lowen hang in there. That was a pretty good story about him and his bud this morning on ESPN2. KVD definetly struggled. I'd also like to see Fitzpatrick hang tight.

Wish espn would have more live coverage.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Live coverage updates on tv would be awesome. You can goto their website and get up to date guesstaments. Go to quick bites. Last I checked kelly jordan has around 31 lbs combined with room to upgrade.


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

espn360.com you can watch the weigh-in live each day, if you're interested in that.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

fralik is leading after the second day, skeet is second

atleast kim bain crumbled, i don't think she deserved to be there. I'm glad to see a female in the classic but she needs to qualify through the federation just like everyone else !


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i don't have a problem with the way she qualified. they take federation guys, open guys, a weekend series guy.... why not a wbt girl? it's a b.a.s.s. sactioned orginazation just like the rest of them. the women are pros, and this is the only classic. let them fish it.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I was kinda pulling for Fred Roumbanis after I saw his day 1, but he choked 

Jami Fralick whacked em pretty good, and when skeet gets on fire he's hard to stop. Also have Evers sitting in third, this is anyones tournament.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow day 1 and day 2 televised shows were horrible! I thought this was the bassmaster classic not the view with jerry and mark. What a blabberfest! Where is the fishing coverage? They kept showing the same clips over and over. The best coverage is the bass blog on line. Im at work and can't get any of the live feeds. At least with the blog when you read it, you can visualize the guys catching a fish cause you sure won't see much of it on tv unless day 3 coverage is different. I sure think it could be better.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Marshall- I couldn't agree more! ESPN really fell short this year.

I was impressed with what they had done the past two years with classic coverage and promoting the sport- especially to the "mainstream" who normally wouldn't glance at sucha thing.

The coverage thus far makes even a guy like me start channel flippn'.

Could be a sign of things to come with ESPN and BASS...? They didn't dedicate many resources to making it what they have in the past.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> i don't have a problem with the way she qualified. they take federation guys, open guys, a weekend series guy.... why not a wbt girl? it's a b.a.s.s. sactioned orginazation just like the rest of them. the women are pros, and this is the only classic. let them fish it.


I don't really care either way, but I understand where some are coming from. The other avenues to get to the classic are all open to women. Most think she should go through those same avenues and compete against the same competition. I have even heard a couple women say that she is just a token and that bothered them.

Now, whether you agree with how she qualified or not, I still think it is a good thing. And most agree that it is great for the sport. Because at least getting one female in the Classic this year opens up the eyes to the fact that women can do this. So maybe more women will get involved and maybe in the future you will see more women competing against men in those other avenues. You have to start somewhere I guess.

It would have helped if she had a better showing, but hey, she didn't come in last.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Coverage definately sucks. Kim Bain is a Girl, she's from Australia. The River has locks and that takes up alot of your fishing time. Gary Klein could of won 3 Classics, he wasn't even close to making the cut, but they decided to run a 10 minute story about him anyway. Oh, and it's windy and cold in Louisianna!! I hope they make up for the first two days sucking with the finale tonight, I kinda doubt it though. The weigh-in will probably last 5 minutes, then they'll light off all the pyrotechnics, drop the confetti and it will be over! I vote for -VS- handling next years classic, mabey even let Rory handle the weigh-in, how bout it?


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Angler Todays Weight # Total Weight 

1 Skeet Reese 10-12 5 48-13 
2 Kelly Jordon 6-12 4 42-11 
3 Boyd Duckett 6-05 2 40-04 
6 Aaron Martens 4-08 3 40-02 
11 Jami Fralick 1-08 1 40-01 
9 Edwin Evers 3-00 1 39-03 
7 Michael Iaconelli 4-00 3 37-15 
13 Mark Davis 1-02 1 35-04

Here are unofficial numbers as of 10:30am their time. I think it is safe to say one of these 8 are definitely going to win. I would love to see Iaconelli get it again. But he needs to catch some bigger fish for sure. Right now he appears to be Ohio fishing with that weight. KVD sure made a heck of a day 2 comeback but it wasn't enough to make the cut.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

all i can say is the coverage sucks.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Appallingly also...

...broadcasting Bernie Schultz making that completely sexist comment regarding Kim Bain.

B.A.S.S. had offered her qualification via the routes she took- and she did it.

AKA- "in the rules"...as someone mentioned, also the Federation Qualifiers-the Weekend Series guys- same stinkn' thing!

No doubt some of the small carrying genetalia males are going to grumble within their circle to further build themselves up, by putting others down...fine and expected... 

...but to nationalize that comment- that makes ALL bassers appear to be of some consensus about women - and downright IGNORANT.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I can understand the first 2 shows not covering a lot of fishing. Just for the fact of protecting what each angler is doing. But if tonights show is the same way its just plain BS. If so I believe I will be done with BASS until they treat the classic like the SUPER BOWL,WORLD SERIES, Etc like they promote it to be.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

2009 BASSMASTER CLASSIC CHAMPION "SKEET REESE".

I got to sit with him at the classic in pittsburg a few years age. Very nice guy, Just your average guy that gets to fish for a living. Glad to see him finally win the classic. WAY TO GO SKEET!!!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

What a great finish. Glad to see Reese finally win one. Ike sure raised a few eyes also. 
Nice finish to the classic.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for Ruining it...... I almost didn't open the post for this reason...


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Bad Bub said:


> i don't have a problem with the way she qualified. they take federation guys, open guys, a weekend series guy.... why not a wbt girl? it's a b.a.s.s. sactioned orginazation just like the rest of them. the women are pros, and this is the only classic. let them fish it.


I dont have a problem with a woman being in the classic one bit, but I would have to agree with the guys in the Elite series that say the way she qualified was BS. True, it is BASS sanctioned, but she definitely doesn't compete against as much world-class competition, and the talent certainly doesn't permeate as far into the field. The Elite series speaks for itself with the quality of anglers, but the Opens and Federation differ from the WBT because there are thousands of world-class anglers instead of maybe a couple hundred in WBT.

That said, I'm sure a woman will be in contention in the Bassmaster Classic soon enough as their tour grows and becomes more elite.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

lolol...Parma 


I do like the tempor-pedic mattress commercials


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Tonights coverage was awesome. What an unbelievable finish. I need to move south


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

maybe we'll see reellady in there soon


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes the depth of competition may not be there now in the WBT, but you also have to look at BASS and when they started to allow women to tournament fish. before it was solely a mans game. It will take some time and by Kim being in the classic now it may turn more women onto the sport of fishing thus improving their depth of competition. Overal I see anything that promotes the sport of fishing to any angler is a positive. I am happy for Kim Bain-Moore to be able to compete in the classic and possibly inspire more women to go fishing.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Nipididdee said:


> Appallingly also...
> 
> ...broadcasting Bernie Schultz making that completely sexist comment regarding Kim Bain.
> 
> ...


Great post...!%


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

ESPN coverage would have been complete if we could have had a "Shooter McGavin" moment from _Happy Gilmore_ at a post tourney presser....

Reporter: "Mr.Reese, what did you think of Mike Iaconelli's 20lb. bag today?"

Skeet: "Uh, I didn't see that....I was too busy WINNING."


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I couldn't agree more about the coverage. The first two were very disappointing. The main reason I watch it is for watching them catching fish. I'm not sure if they were short camera men this year or what, but they did not have no where near enough footage of fish-catching. 

Anyway, Skeet is definitely good enough to win one of these and he finally did! I am really happy for him.


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

weigh in coverage sucked, and it seems like they only showed ike and skeet. What about the rest of the guys? What about Hackneys 7 lber? It would have been nice to see that.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish that they would have showed more catches by the other anglers as well. The coverage that they showed was more like a slug fest between two anglers and not the Bassmasters Classic. 

On anouther note , after seeing some coverage and pictures from not only the event but from practice , I dont think that I could ever become a pro. They drive those boats like theres no worry in the world. I am one that likes to see just what the boat can do , but sure cannot compete with these guys. Check out this pic of Skeet in practice. Sure would have not wanted to be in that boat!


----------



## macksmallie71 (Apr 30, 2008)

I dont want to rave on, but Zona really needs to stop [email protected]##$! KVD's leg!
blaw blaw blaw blaw!!!!


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

macksmallie71 said:


> I dont want to rave on, but Zona really needs to stop [email protected]##$! KVD's leg!
> blaw blaw blaw blaw!!!!


I would be too if KVD got me Zona's job. beats selling boats for a living in Sturgis, MI.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Zona is one of the most annoying announcers in ANY sport. I was extremely disappointed with ESPN's coverage this year. Pretty bad when I'd rather watch offensive linemen run the 40-yard dash on the NFL network than ESPN's coverage of the Classic. I would love to see it move to the Outdoor Network or VS. going forward. I feel like they'd appreciate the audience more. 

If Duke University would sponsor an angler, I guarantee ESPN would show more actual fishing. ESPN is the Duke Network.


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

jcustunner24 said:


> Zona is one of the most annoying announcers in ANY sport. I was extremely disappointed with ESPN's coverage this year. Pretty bad when I'd rather watch offensive linemen run the 40-yard dash on the NFL network than ESPN's coverage of the Classic. I would love to see it move to the Outdoor Network or VS. going forward. I feel like they'd appreciate the audience more.
> 
> If Duke University would sponsor an angler, I guarantee ESPN would show more actual fishing. ESPN is the Duke Network.


Zona loves his job! I cant hate on a guy for getting all excited. I love watching him on ESPN. 

On the note about the coverage... like I wrote in one of the 30 threads about the Bassmaster Classic. "We could go to coverage of 10 years ago when you couldnt listen on line, see it online, knew it would not be on your local news, and had to wait a month to get your magazine in the mail to find out what happend. Times have changed is it perfect no but it is better than what it used to be. I can understand why the show doesnt show full coverage of the anglers. I wouldnt want my hole being shown to other anglers to see what I was using, how I was using it, and where I was using it when I am fishing for the trophy and $500,000.00. Just my 2 cents on the matter." It seems like no matter how far we have come people are always dissatisfied and want it to be better.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

brandon0891 said:


> Zona loves his job! I cant hate on a guy for getting all excited. I love watching him on ESPN.
> 
> On the note about the coverage... like I wrote in one of the 30 threads about the Bassmaster Classic. "We could go to coverage of 10 years ago when you couldnt listen on line, see it online, knew it would not be on your local news, and had to wait a month to get your magazine in the mail to find out what happend. Times have changed is it perfect no but it is better than what it used to be. I can understand why the show doesnt show full coverage of the anglers. I wouldnt want my hole being shown to other anglers to see what I was using, how I was using it, and where I was using it when I am fishing for the trophy and $500,000.00. Just my 2 cents on the matter." It seems like no matter how far we have come people are always dissatisfied and want it to be better.


i gotta agree with brandon i like him too. nobody does it better than jerry mcginnis though


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree with NIP, its just another route that someone can get into the Classic and it happens to be a woman, so what! The comment Bernie Shultz made makes us all look bad, I hope some of his sponsors consider dropping him, he is there to promote fishing, not bash anyone. He is just happy to make his 
8th Classic appearance in 24yrs, give it up dude. For those of you who don't think women should be allowed into the Classic via this route, your just afraid to be beat on the water by a woman! Don't rain on Kim Bain's parade, we should view her an an ambassador for the sport of tournament bass fishing.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry guys gotta disagree on the Kim Bain thing, I was so sick of hearing about her, weekend series, federation, etc have got to beat unbelievable odds and tons and tons of fishermen to make it there. To allow the women's champ who beat out maybe 80 other women in is exactly what it looks like-a commercial stunt. Now before everyone jumps on me let me say that there are women who I respect, I've fished against (and been beaten by) Judy Israel and Karen Savik , and closer to home anyone on the buckeye bfl knows Shirley Richardson. If they want to let the winner of the women's bass in the classic that's fine, just don't try and paint it like she's jackie robinson.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Lady bassers...ESPN over hyped- definately...to the point of BORING even!

Numbers wise of qualifying- no doubt, lesser of a route against thousands of others in the other amateur routes.

BUT- She did travel the country fishing, days/months on end- paid some serious entry fees and WON over the BEST ladies in the country who had the intestinal fortitude to go PRO. 

This was part of the gig for everyone UP FRONT- to hear a pro the months after the WBT/classic announcement right down to being AT THE CLASSIC, present they way he did...he looked like a turd in my bowl of water.

Commercial stunts are exactly how bass fishing is taken to higher levels- it's also known as marketing and promotion to crowds that otherwise would only see anglers as shemanwomenhaters, chewn' tobacco and listening to country music.

Unfortunately, Bernie Schultz kinda solidified some of that stereotype...on top of an overall poor performance from ESPN's production standpoint to drive the WBT thing to sleep.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Can anyone become a "Pro" if they have the money to spend? Not intended to offend anyone, just a simple question. I think I read somewhere the men that fish the Elite Series pay $55,000 just in entry fees alone. So lets say I'm really rich (lol) and want to be a Professional Bass fisherman and fish the Elite Series, can I just pony up the entry fees and go for it?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

For the Elites and FLW Tour there is now "qualification" protocol... but if you are on a list of potential qualifiers and they are short and you got the cash...they'll keep going down until they get full.

Otherwise, outside of those two- the entry alone will qualify you.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm gonna stick to the "Cult Favorite" until I'm rich, then look out!


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I agree w/ Gabe on the weigh in coverage... They rushed through it and then didn't even interview anyone except for Skeet, which of course needed to be done because he won. I would have liked to see an interview w/ Ike, and even a couple other guys talking about the tournament.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Think of what everyone would say about this one Parma ... 

http://www.dobass.com/lado42404/qual1.html

"BIG BASS MEN WHO WERE OUT FOR THE WIN, CAME TO THE SCALES WITH THEIR PUPPY DOG TAILS."

Tell this little gurl your thoughts....

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I remember that! I miss the detailed stories, and poetic openings! Here's one of my favorites:
http://dobass.com/2003CHAMPIONSHIP.html
"fate playing a righteous move with a draw for their persistence."

I have no issue with the WBT champ getting an entry. And I certainly don't have an issue with the Morris family! They've whopped my butt on my that 20 occasions!


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

I disagree on the idea that commercial stunts are how bass fishing gets bigger, I think just the opposite it cheapens what others have accomplished. Irwin Jacobs grew bass fishing to it's current heights because he took a great product and expanded into markets outside of fishing such as land o lakes. Instead of showcasing the competition, ESPN continually dumbs down the product "to try and reach the masses", how many times did Zona talk about what a drop shot is or how locking through effects your fishing time, instead of really giving some insight on what the pros were thinking and their decision making process.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Sporto- FLW are the MASTERS of "commercial stunting"...again call it marketing or promotion, same gig. TOTALLY AGREE.

I agree EXACTLY with what you just said...everyword of it. ESPN stunk it up- it's a shame, and part of them stinkn'it up was the Kim Bain thing! and everything else.

I gotta admit though- one thing ESPN always "had had" was an edge to their televised coverage over FLW versions on the actual fishing part of bassn'

I am regularly GLUED to Bassmasters and get a little rush now and again with their production,camera views,sound,music. 

FLW events on TV are cool- but I also delete them promptly for space.

The 3 days of the classic on the other hand... I didn't even bother setting the DVR for day3.


----------



## RANGER 422 (Jul 6, 2005)

sporto said:


> Sorry guys gotta disagree on the Kim Bain thing, I was so sick of hearing about her, weekend series, federation, etc have got to beat unbelievable odds and tons and tons of fishermen to make it there. To allow the women's champ who beat out maybe 80 other women in is exactly what it looks like-a commercial stunt. Now before everyone jumps on me let me say that there are women who I respect, I've fished against (and been beaten by) Judy Israel and Karen Savik , and closer to home anyone on the buckeye bfl knows Shirley Richardson. If they want to let the winner of the women's bass in the classic that's fine, just don't try and paint it like she's jackie robinson.




My 2 cents: SPORTO, you are not on the wagon by yourself, what you said here, alot of people will agree and I will be one of them. I have been beaten by both Shirley and Judy in the BFL and FLW tour (Shirley going back to 1996) and watched Karen fish along side of the best pros in the tour. These ladies deserve the right to fish whatever comes down the pike. So dont think for a moment you are alone on what you say. Just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

sporto said:


> I disagree on the idea that commercial stunts are how bass fishing gets bigger, I think just the opposite it cheapens what others have accomplished. Irwin Jacobs grew bass fishing to it's current heights because he took a great product and expanded into markets outside of fishing such as land o lakes. Instead of showcasing the competition, ESPN continually dumbs down the product "to try and reach the masses", how many times did Zona talk about what a drop shot is or how locking through effects your fishing time, instead of really giving some insight on what the pros were thinking and their decision making process.


The 1st classic was a promotional stunt with the secrecy and the flying to lake mead. Nothing has changed. 

To credit Irwin Jacobs for growing bass fishing to it's current heights because he took a great product and expanded into markets outside of fishing. That REALLY cheapens what others have accomplished. Bass fishing is bigger than Irwin Jacobs or Ray Scott ... always has been, always will be. 

The coverage sucked but there were several complaints the last few years about it as well. [blame the economy]I'm sure ESPN cuts funding from these types of shows first. Which is what all of this boils down to, money. ESPN wants ratings, which draws in advertisers, which makes them more money. How do you do that? Marketing, promotion and lots of hype thrown in. They are concerned about cash and not the hard core angler.Why? Because the hardcore or die hard angler is already hooked. This is exactly what has happened in MMA. Now that sport is mainstream with all kinds of hype and promotion surrounding it. But that has brought better competition which raises the quality of the sport. Even with all the hype and marketing.


----------



## macksmallie71 (Apr 30, 2008)

If they want to grow the sport, nevermind girls fishin or being part of ESPN.
Ive always said is that they need a good fist fight, Look at nascar back in the day. Daytona 500 1979. that really brought a lot of people into the sport.
now that would be intertainment!!! ha


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

it was horrible coverage overall but at the end of day 3 they covered Ike pretty well. it still gets my blood pumping when he screams. people say he does it for show but its pure emotion and i love it

i agree with Parma that NIP has to bring stories back to dobass! i miss them !!

heres one i won't forget, probably because its with my old fishin' buddy who we nearly lost a few years ago

http://dobass.com/NOAAMOSQ42906/one.html


----------



## 9Lives (Jul 12, 2007)

Great time for my first post!!! Thanks NIP, for the previous post! That tourney brings back great memories!! I have watched this thread build over the past few days, and have tossed thoughts around and around! Finding just the right descriptive words is impossible! So, I won't say anything more than I am proud of my daughters and the memories we are building and continue to build! I'll put them up against the best anyday, and I don't even have to say "Get the Net", as that is most often what I hear from them!!!! Bernie Shultz eat your heart out!! I can see one of the Morris gurlz at the top of the WBT leader board someday!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

a little "stunting" on my part drew a lurker' out into the masses!!! 

Get the gurls ready...spring is almost here!!! They are welcomed at our classic- and in the rules for qualification...kinda like how BASS did.

I will be introducing a new cheese spread this year to the field to further enhance the levels of bass angling within our group... 

Gotta run- ESPN is calling.


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

KVD didn't have a chance with the weather conditions..
That man would explode just standing there dead sticking a worm.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

If I remember correctly KVD caught a 19lb bag on day 2. He just couldn't catch or find the quality fish in his area on day 1....nobody can do that 100% of the time.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

sporto said:


> Sorry guys gotta disagree on the Kim Bain thing, I was so sick of hearing about her, weekend series, federation, etc have got to beat unbelievable odds and tons and tons of fishermen to make it there. To allow the women's champ who beat out maybe 80 other women in is exactly what it looks like-a commercial stunt. Now before everyone jumps on me let me say that there are women who I respect, I've fished against (and been beaten by) Judy Israel and Karen Savik , and closer to home anyone on the buckeye bfl knows Shirley Richardson. If they want to let the winner of the women's bass in the classic that's fine, just don't try and paint it like she's jackie robinson.


6 from the fed., 6 from the opens, 37 from the elites... only one from the wbt and weekend series. almost doesn't seem fair. you have no problem with 7+ ameture men fishing the superbowl, but it's a sin to let a pro, that happens to be a women, fish it..... just can't understand it. (and she kinda is like jackie robinson, nobody new he would play as well as he did when they first let him play, they just knew he was the first black player)


----------



## Fishin_Joe (Mar 7, 2008)

good stuff...


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Days 1 and 2 - yawn. I did enjoy the heck out of day 3's coverage. While they could have blabbed less with less interviews and more fish catching, I did like that near the end it became a race to the finish. When it was that down to the wire it doesn't make much sense to me to be showing a guy in 10th place versus Ike and Skeet. I have to agree with whoever posted about Ike yelling, I love watching that guy fish - he's so entertaining and engaging. Most of the guys just sit there without saying a word, Ike was talking the whole time (big surprise) about how he was working the bait, etc etc - just made it interesting (and for some the benefit was also keeping zona quiet, lol). I have to say I rewound the ike fist pumping scenes a couple times on the tivo just for kicks - I loved when he got all fired up and was spitting and stabbing the boat with pliers. I lost it when he put the fish right up to his mouth and was screaming SIX POUNDERRR, ha!

As for the Kim Bain thing - let's back out a second from her skill and right to be there or not and look at a possibly bigger picture..whether she stinks or wins the thing the reason they have her there is to bring more women into the sport. Who knows how far that penetrates, but if even one cute girl out there is watching and decides she might like to try fishing, chances are she could be on one of our boats


----------

